# Mission completed 100% hardscape



## piotr88 (3 Feb 2016)




----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Feb 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Feb 2016)

Hi Piotr, Nice rock work


----------



## dw1305 (5 Feb 2016)

Hi all,
I don't usually comment on aesthetics, but  for me the rock at the back right just doesn't look right.

All the bedding planes, for every other rock, are running diagonally from the bottom left to the top right, but that single rock has bedding planes pointing from bottom right to top left.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 Feb 2016)

Maybe the angle of that rock too acute. Interesting to see what fish would look good with this


----------



## Wisey (5 Feb 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I don't usually comment on aesthetics, but  for me the rock at the back right just doesn't look right.
> 
> All the bedding planes, for every other rock, are running diagonally from the bottom left to the top right, but that single rock has bedding planes pointing from bottom right to top left.
> ...



I hadn't noticed that until you pointed it out, but now it punches me in the face every time I look at the picture. I still like the hardscape though...


----------



## dw1305 (5 Feb 2016)

Hi all,





Wisey said:


> I still like the hardscape though...


 I like it as well, it always amazes me how good some people are at getting a sense of scale and depth in small tanks. It is hypocrisy really because it is much better, in both conception and execution, than I could manage.

This was one I liked because of the bedding planes  <Aquascape Number 1 - ...>


dw1305 said:


> I don't usually comment on hardscape or aquascaping, but I like the way your rock strata are aligned.


 cheers Darrel


----------



## Wisey (5 Feb 2016)

Yes, that is really good too, both nice examples. Way better than I can do as well. I'm off to look for harsdscape material at the weekend for my rescape, if I am even half way to either of these examples I will be happy. Dragon stone is also a difficult one to work with I find, I have 18Kg of the stuff unused as I was just not happy with anything I created with it.


----------



## DelBoySmiffy (5 Feb 2016)

Very nice buddy, was it easy working with dragon stone?


----------



## piotr88 (12 Feb 2016)

DelBoySmiffy said:


> Very nice buddy, was it easy working with dragon stone?


Hi. For me is easy working with dragon ston. I like this ston 

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (12 Feb 2016)

Tomorrow shift to the right is the rock . We'll see how it will look like

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Dantrasy (13 Feb 2016)

Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## woodster (17 Feb 2016)

Any updates ?


----------

